# How's this for a 7 pointer?



## Snakeman (Nov 3, 2005)

This guy keeps showing up on the trail camera at a scrape.  If he shows up in daylight before the big 8 point I'm looking for, I'll fling an arrow his way.....

The Snakeman


----------



## Harvester (Nov 3, 2005)

Not too shabby, I want to see another pic with you in it now.


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 3, 2005)

How wide do you think he is?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 3, 2005)

brutus


----------



## Harvester (Nov 3, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> How wide do you think he is?


 
19


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 3, 2005)

He is wide enough!!!


----------



## Trizey (Nov 3, 2005)

18-19" inside?  Probably closer to the latter.

No brainer to me.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 3, 2005)

Good looking deer.  Looks to be 19"+.  Good luck tricking the old bruiser!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 3, 2005)

That boy has some width to him.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 3, 2005)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> He is wide enough!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice Buck!


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2005)

Hart or Elbert Co?


----------



## LJay (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok, just shoot him and we'll know who's right about the width.  I say 20".


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 3, 2005)

He'll be a goodun next year.....  


Come on, somebody HAD to say it.....  


That is a nice buck.  I'd take the shot if presented.


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 3, 2005)

Flash said:
			
		

> Hart or Elbert Co?


Elbert County.

Not quite as big as the one that has been seen on the Corps land!

The Snakeman


----------



## Duff (Nov 3, 2005)

That is a sho nuf 7 pt Snakeman!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 3, 2005)

Id stick him and put him on the wall!!


----------



## short stop (Nov 3, 2005)

GREAT PIC SNAKEMAN ----WHAT KIND   CAM you got ??


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

It's a LakotaCam digital.  I think it has the Canon DC380(?) camera in it.  

I like it!

The Snakeman


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 4, 2005)

nice dude there.......


----------



## fasn8nmom (Nov 4, 2005)

Does he hang out on "my" ridge??


----------



## B&B Slayer (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks to be at least 19in and probably 20,anyway that is a HOSS.Good luck on gettin him.


----------



## Flash (Nov 4, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> Elbert County.
> 
> Not quite as big as the one that has been seen on the Corps land!
> 
> The Snakeman



 Shhhh


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Nov 4, 2005)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> He is wide enough!!!


That's what I'm thinking...I'd shoot!


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Nov 4, 2005)

He'd be down!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 4, 2005)

wide? 19+

We had a 6 just like that on our lease in Meriwether County. But because that is a "QDM" county all I could do was look at him, I think he knew because he would walk around my stand for about 15 - 20 minutes at a time at about 10-15 yards. *&^(#$@#% "QDM"!!!


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 5, 2005)

He be a good'un for sure. I'd be sling'un an arrow at that guy for sure.


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 5, 2005)

He looks like the man to me....I'd be ing and measuring later.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice buck! If I seen him he wouldn't have another year to be a 8 pointer.


----------



## SakoL61R (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice one!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Nov 6, 2005)

im with SouthernSteel on this, he is wide enough


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 7, 2005)

Look who showed up at the scrape again this morning (1:22 am).  One_shot_no_mor thought he saw "Old No 7" slipping around at about 8 am this morning.

The Snakeman


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 30, 2005)

*Thought I had him...*

I thought I stuck Ole No. 7 this morning  

After almost 3 years of NO GUN HUNTING because I vowed not to hunt with my rifle until I "stuck" one with my old Barnett crossbow...   

I FINALLY got a good shot at what looked like Snakeman's big 7   

Even Snakeman thought it was No. 7 at first.   



Turns out, MY 7 point is almost a mirror image of his!!   

Mine has a "weak" side opposite his...  


   


I'll post a separate thread with more detail...


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Dec 1, 2005)

Great looking buck! Appears to be 19+ to me. Good luck!


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 1, 2005)

hunter rich said:
			
		

> wide? 19+
> 
> We had a 6 just like that on our lease in Meriwether County. But because that is a "QDM" county all I could do was look at him, I think he knew because he would walk around my stand for about 15 - 20 minutes at a time at about 10-15 yards. *&^(#$@#% "QDM"!!!


hunter rich, If you are opposed to QDM why are you hunting in a QDM county? Are you one of those guys that wants to reap the benefits of a QDM county (big bucks), but doesn't like the rules that let the bucks get big?


----------



## hunter rich (Dec 24, 2005)

davidhelmly said:
			
		

> hunter rich, If you are opposed to QDM why are you hunting in a QDM county? Are you one of those guys that wants to reap the benefits of a QDM county (big bucks), but doesn't like the rules that let the bucks get big?



Hmmm, I seem to remember a time when that wasn't a QDM county....It doesn't matter to me, I joined the club because it only cost me 165.00 a season and I had a few friends already in the club.  I base a lot of my hunting enjoyment on time spent with friends and family.  If you would look at some of my other post on here relating to QDM you would know that I am not against QDM, but I am against TDM, Thaere is a difference.


----------



## leo (Dec 24, 2005)

*A reminder of what this thread*



			
				Snakeman said:
			
		

> This guy keeps showing up on the trail camera at a scrape.  If he shows up in daylight before the big 8 point I'm looking for, I'll fling an arrow his way.....
> 
> The Snakeman



is and should be about

Fine pics y'all  

Y'all enjoy the mans thread  and have a great Christmas

Thanks all


----------



## Killdee (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice pics 18''-19''
KD


----------

